# NEXT STINGRAY PROJECT PARTS PILE



## stoney (Sep 23, 2021)

Parts for the next project. ‘67 standard Stingray.  Seat recover by Joe Crawford. NOS ‘67 accessory sissy bar. Rechromed handlebars on their way back from chromer. Picking up painted frame, fork, guard tomorrow from painter. Assembly in the next couple of days


----------



## Rayray (Sep 23, 2021)

this is going to be a really clean build. I'm excited to see it come together!


----------



## nick tures (Sep 24, 2021)

very nice !!


----------



## stoney (Sep 24, 2021)

I am going to take a few liberties with this build. Slight "custom".


----------



## 1motime (Sep 24, 2021)

Have fun!  Mild customs are cool!


----------



## stoney (Sep 25, 2021)

Picked up the painted stuff today.


----------



## Rayray (Sep 25, 2021)

Paint looks great!!


----------



## stoney (Sep 25, 2021)

Rayray said:


> Paint looks great!!



Thank you, the guard logo and the fork darts are painted on, not screened.


----------



## Rayray (Sep 25, 2021)

stoney said:


> Thank you, the guard logo and the fork darts are painted on, not screened.



That's the best way to do it. This build is shaping up very nice


----------



## stoney (Sep 26, 2021)

Well here we are, so close. Recovered OG seat, NOS ‘67 accessory sissy bar, nice polished pedals by John Hauger and beautiful black paint by my friend Jeremy Fogleman here in N.C. I have an NOS 2 pie reflector coming from Gary Wold @Koolstuff. Waiting  for the rechromed handlebars and some new nuts and washers for the front axle. Gotta start thinking of another one.


----------



## stoney (Sep 27, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up  Joe @stingrayjoe, sissy bar straightened up


----------



## Rayray (Sep 28, 2021)

The rear tire is a nice touch, I love that subtle pop of color


----------



## stoney (Sep 30, 2021)

Handlebars came this morning. It’s finished


----------



## 1motime (Sep 30, 2021)

Just about perfect!  Nice job!


----------



## vince72 (Sep 30, 2021)

Awesome bike! Its ready for some sweet jumps 🤩


----------



## nick tures (Sep 30, 2021)

nice job !!


----------



## stoney (Sep 30, 2021)

nick tures said:


> nice job !!



Thank you.


----------



## stoney (Sep 30, 2021)

vince72 said:


> Awesome bike! Its ready for some sweet jumps 🤩



Thank you.


----------



## stoney (Sep 30, 2021)

1motime said:


> Just about perfect!  Nice job!



Thank you.


----------



## nick tures (Sep 30, 2021)

stoney said:


> Thank you.




no problem


----------



## Rayray (Sep 30, 2021)

Great job on the build!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 30, 2021)

Really nice job as always. Now you can hang out with baldyjeff and the cheese heads


----------



## stoney (Sep 30, 2021)

Rayray said:


> Great job on the build!!



Thank you


----------



## stoney (Sep 30, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Really nice job as always. Now you can hang out with baldyjeff and the cheese heads



Thank you


----------



## Lee862 (Oct 31, 2021)

The redline tire with the black paint and white seat is killer! I love it.


----------



## fatbike (Oct 31, 2021)

If you're going to paint a Ray, it may as well be black.


----------



## Boris (Oct 31, 2021)

Congratulations. Your patience paid off. Beautiful job!


----------



## REC (Oct 31, 2021)

stoney said:


> Well here we are, so close. Recovered OG seat, NOS ‘67 accessory sissy bar, nice polished pedals by John Hauger and beautiful black paint by my friend Jeremy Fogleman here in N.C. I have an NOS 2 pie reflector coming from Gary Wold @Koolstuff. Waiting  for the rechromed handlebars and some new nuts and washers for the front axle. Gotta start thinking of another one.
> 
> View attachment 1485343
> 
> View attachment 1485432



Love them in black!! No red stripe on the front tire??
REC


----------



## stoney (Oct 31, 2021)

Boris said:


> Congratulations. Your patience paid off. Beautiful job!



Thank you


----------



## stoney (Oct 31, 2021)

REC said:


> Love them in black!! No red stripe on the front tire??
> REC



Thought about a red line on it but so far I am happy with it like this.


----------



## REC (Nov 1, 2021)

stoney said:


> Thought about a red line on it but so far I am happy with it like this.



Stoney, 
Do you know of a source for the 20 X 1&3/4 tire with a red stripe? I'd love to have one for something I'm gathering for.... It isn't black....and it isn't quite a Sting Ray, but it IS a 20" bike!


----------



## stoney (Nov 1, 2021)

REC said:


> Stoney,
> Do you know of a source for the 20 X 1&3/4 tire with a red stripe? I'd love to have one for something I'm gathering for.... It isn't black....and it isn't quite a Sting Ray, but it IS a 20" bike!



No, sorry I don't. That was the main reason I didn't put a redline on the front of my black Stingray. I wanted to keep it all Schwinn and Schwinn didn't have a redline 20" tire for the fronts. I know there were other brands that had redlines on the front. I think maybe Sears. Do you belong to any bike groups on Facebook. There is a Muscle Bike group on there where someone might be able to help you out.


----------



## The Madd Hunn (Nov 3, 2021)

Beautiful color combo !!!  Maybe opaque red grips or white grips with a red headbadge ??? AKA Black widow ( maker ) 😁

PS: Is Joe Crawford still making seats ???


----------



## stoney (Nov 3, 2021)

The Madd Hunn said:


> Beautiful color combo !!!  Maybe opaque red grips or white grips with a red headbadge ??? AKA Black widow ( maker ) 😁
> 
> PS: Is Joe Crawford still making seats ???



Thank you.  Yes Joe is still recovering and restoring seats.


----------



## nick tures (Nov 3, 2021)

stoney said:


> Thank you.  Yes Joe is still recovering and restoring seats.



just sent him out 2 to get recovered


----------



## The Madd Hunn (Feb 12, 2022)

nick tures said:


> just sent him out 2 to get recovered



Can you send me Joe Crawford's address? Spring is right around the corner. I have stingrays to restore. txs.


----------



## nick tures (Feb 13, 2022)

The Madd Hunn said:


> Can you send me Joe Crawford's address? Spring is right around the corner. I have stingrays to restore. txs.






here you go


----------



## The Madd Hunn (Feb 14, 2022)

nick tures said:


> here you go
> 
> View attachment 1569538Thank You. Much appreciated !!!


----------



## The Madd Hunn (Feb 14, 2022)

Thanks again !!!


----------



## nick tures (Feb 15, 2022)

The Madd Hunn said:


> Thanks again !!!



your welcome !!


----------

